# Earthquake Question



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok here it goes, here's my (funny but serious) question for the day. 

I know there hasn't been an earth quake in the lowermainland for a while? but do you guys earthquake proof your tanks eg. can't remember the term, but anchor it against the wall so your tank doesn't flip,

or if an earth quake is strong enough to flip a 120 gallon tank, most likely the rest of your house is destroyed?


Is this something I should be thinking about?

thx in advance

Ray


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

rwong2k10 said:


> or if an earth quake is strong enough to flip a 120 gallon tank, most likely the rest of your house is destroyed?
> 
> Ray


Kind of my thinking, what good would anchoring the stand or tank to the wall if the roof falls in?? Or the glass broke then it would just be a stand and tank trim tied to the wall, no? But that's only like two options I'm sure there's nearly countless things could happen, the roof the floor the glass things fall into it.

If we, no wait, when we have this event I'd be more worries about family frineds and surving that "72" hours haha but I'm all seriousness when that big one comes I'm sure other things besides my cichlids and beloved bullet tanks will take priority..... Just sayin'


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

heh, good point, that's true, probably if a big enough earthquake hits, i don't think my aquarium will be a top priority, but was just wondering if you guys do anchor your aquariums


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I stacked my 2 x 6 foot tanks and the racked is anchored to the wall. The smaller tanks aren't anchored - tanks are in the basement so water damage would be minimal. If the big one hits, anything else wouldn't really matter...it's more peace of mind for the smaller tremors that may not cause much housing damage, but big enough to topple a tank.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope but I'm a gambling man so I guess we will see in time lol. 

If when it happens I'm still kicking and the internets working I'll keep everyone post on my tanks well being. Lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm on the ground floor so any quake big enough to knock down my tank will knock down the house around it. I tried to over-engineer & over-build my stand so hopefully that will hold up.

If the big one hits, we'll most likely be homeless and looking for our family members. I love my fish and corals, but I have my priorities straight.

Another thing to consider is that in a big quake, infrastructure such as the power grid will most likely be knocked out as well.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

If the big one hits then you'll have fish to eat.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

^^^that's Bad^^


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yup a pond full of koi too!


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

All my tanks have a sheet of styrofoam under the tank base to help reduce any chance of springing a leak if the tank footing were to shift. I've never done anything more than that for preventative measures. I've mostly built my own stands and I include a crown to hide the styrofoam and black tank plastic.


----------

